# finally made the big time...



## Rockfish1

Tommy... was sitting here wasting the day away when Bill Dance had a question from a listener who asked about someone making a comment about a person casting over 100 yards... ole Bill came back with your name making a cast recently over 800+ feet recently in Wilmington...  you have arrived...


----------



## Tommy

RF,

Was this his TV show or was it radio?? I'd like to see it.... 

Thanks,

Tommy


----------



## Rockfish1

was on the TV on the Bill Dance outdoors show... channel 35 on Charter cable...


----------



## Rockfish1

channel 35 is Versus on Charter...


----------



## Shooter

Ohhh Lordy, I can see Ol Bill inviting Tommy fishn and Tommy showing up with a few 12'6" rods and looking at Bill and saying "This pond ain't big enough"


----------



## lil red jeep

Shooter said:


> Ohhh Lordy, I can see Ol Bill inviting Tommy fishn and Tommy showing up with a few 12'6" rods and looking at Bill and saying "This pond ain't big enough"


That would be a scene I'd like to see! Funny stuff.


----------



## Tommy

Shooter said:


> Ohhh Lordy, I can see Ol Bill inviting Tommy fishn and Tommy showing up with a few 12'6" rods and looking at Bill and saying "This pond ain't big enough"


----------



## TreednNC

Bill- "We're out here today fishing with Tommy Farmer. Let me tell ya a little bit about what we're doing. I'm fishing with a 7' Bill Dance signature series flippin stick, quantum x293 series low profile bait caster with 20lb power pro, flipping a 3/4oz black and blue strike king jig with a green YUM! crawfish trailer. Tommy tell us a little bit about what you're going to be fishing with today"

Tommy- " Well Bill, Im throwing a 14' Zipplex Primo Syncro (?) with a tricked out Bill's Custom Reels Ambassador 6500 and .30mm line with xlb shock leader. I'll be tossing a 125gram chartruse spinner bait with a gold colorado blades. We'll probably keep the boat bank off of the back 600-700' so as not to spook em. Theyve been holding to the bank real tight. I may have to switch to a 150gram spinnerbait if they go deeper when the sun comes up." 



EDIT: and I just realized I typed those cheesy lines about 3 weeks too late  lol


----------



## Tommy

I emailed Bill Dance and heard back from his press guy pretty quick. They sent be a DVD of the segment.



I offered to do a demo but haven't gotten a reply back from ol Bill.

Tommy


----------



## John81

Tommy said:


> I emailed Bill Dance and heard back from his press guy pretty quick. They sent be a DVD of the segment.
> 
> 
> 
> I offered to do a demo but haven't gotten a reply back from ol Bill.
> 
> Tommy


hey tommy when u get it load it up on you tube and post the link


----------



## Cdog

John81 said:


> hey tommy when u get it load it up on you tube and post the link


Yep. I second that.


----------



## Tommy

Would that be infringing on copyrights??


----------



## Cdog

Tommy said:


> Would that be infringing on copyrights??


Good question.

But if ya do a search on youtube using Bill Dance there are several different video's of his bloopers.

Not sure if they are from his show direct or others posting em.


----------

